# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Μετατραυματικού Στρες >  τραυματα απο την εφηβικη ζωη

## cirrus

καλησπερα παιδια μου, απο οταν τελειωσα τις πανελληνιες που αρχισα να ψαχνομαι πιο πολυ σαν ανθρωπος γενικα απο τα πρωτα πραγματα που καταλαβα ηταν οτι δε μπορουσα να μην κανω ανησυχο υπνο οταν κοιμομουν στο δωματιο μου, που πλεον μερικες φορες δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω καν εκει (οταν δε νυσταζω απαραιτητα). πλεον κοιμαμαι στο σαλονι, αλλα κ παλι η σκεψη κ μονο οτι κοιμαμαι στο δωματιο μου μου φερνει υποσυνειδητα σκεψεις απο το παρελθον.. βλεποντας καταστασεις αρχισα να καταλαβαινω οτι κ η διαδρομη προς το σχολειο κ πισω με στοιχειωνει, καθως κ τα ρουχα που φοραγα τοτε, καρω καλτσες μακριες (αηδια σκετη), φορμες φουτερ κλπ.. απο περυσι αρχισα να αλλαζω το στυλ μου, το μαλλι μου κλπ κ για αυτον το λογο.. μεχρι κ το τοστ που μου ετοιμαζαν οι γονεις μου, το πρωινο ξυπνημα κ ο,τι ακουγα/εβλεπα τοτε με στοιχειωνουν ωρες ωρες.. πως τα ξεπερναω ολα αυτα; κ το βασικοτερο, πως μπορω να κοιμαμαι στο δωματιο μου ξανα χωρις να κανω ανησυχο υπνο; παω κ κοιμαμαι στο σαλονι εδω κ μηνες για να το αντιμετωπισω, αλλα ξερω οτι δεν θα ειναι λυση για παντα..

----------


## sofiala135700

> καλησπερα παιδια μου, απο οταν τελειωσα τις πανελληνιες που αρχισα να ψαχνομαι πιο πολυ σαν ανθρωπος γενικα απο τα πρωτα πραγματα που καταλαβα ηταν οτι δε μπορουσα να μην κανω ανησυχο υπνο οταν κοιμομουν στο δωματιο μου, που πλεον μερικες φορες δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω καν εκει (οταν δε νυσταζω απαραιτητα). πλεον κοιμαμαι στο σαλονι, αλλα κ παλι η σκεψη κ μονο οτι κοιμαμαι στο δωματιο μου μου φερνει υποσυνειδητα σκεψεις απο το παρελθον.. βλεποντας καταστασεις αρχισα να καταλαβαινω οτι κ η διαδρομη προς το σχολειο κ πισω με στοιχειωνει, καθως κ τα ρουχα που φοραγα τοτε, καρω καλτσες μακριες (αηδια σκετη), φορμες φουτερ κλπ.. απο περυσι αρχισα να αλλαζω το στυλ μου, το μαλλι μου κλπ κ για αυτον το λογο.. μεχρι κ το τοστ που μου ετοιμαζαν οι γονεις μου, το πρωινο ξυπνημα κ ο,τι ακουγα/εβλεπα τοτε με στοιχειωνουν ωρες ωρες.. πως τα ξεπερναω ολα αυτα; κ το βασικοτερο, πως μπορω να κοιμαμαι στο δωματιο μου ξανα χωρις να κανω ανησυχο υπνο; παω κ κοιμαμαι στο σαλονι εδω κ μηνες για να το αντιμετωπισω, αλλα ξερω οτι δεν θα ειναι λυση για παντα..


Έχεις σκεφτεί ποτέ τον λόγο που σου δημιουργούν δυσφορία αυτές οι αναμνήσεις?.. Η απλα σου βγαίνουν υποσυνείδητα χωρίς να ξέρεις το γιατί?.. Πχ υπάρχει ίσως μια άσχημη κατάσταση του παρελθόντος που να συνδέεται με το δωμάτιο σου κ είναι ο λόγος που δεν μπορείς να κοιμηθείς σε αυτό?

----------


## cirrus

ναι φυσικα κ υπαρχει, στο πρωτο μου σχολειο (γιατι αλλαξα στην πορεια) μου φερονταν σαν να μαι σκουπιδι η "παρεα" που πηγαινα, τα κοριτσια με κοιταγαν σαν να λενε "α κοιτα τον μυξιαρη αντικοινωνα" κλπ φαση καθε γαμημενη κυριακη βραδυ ηταν σκετος εφιαλτης.. στην α λυκειου μ ειχαν φτυσει επειδη εθιξα τον παοκ τους.. τι να πεις..

----------


## cirrus

κ εννοειται πως αναδρομικα λεω οτι εγω φταιω γι αυτα, οτι δηλαδη στερηθηκα βασικες κοινωνικες σχεσεις, οτι δεν ειχα 4/5ημερες, χορους κλπ, επειδη ειχα πεισμωσει μεχρι τη β λυκειου οτι σε ολα τα σχολεια θα ηταν τα ιδια σκατα που δεν ισχυε βεβαια.. η μαμα μου ελεγε να παμε σε ψυχολογο να αλλαξουμε σχολειο κλπ απ το γυμνασιο αλλα δεν την ακουγα.. μια ζωη αυτο το πεισμα μου να με τραβαει πισω.. συγγνωμη εφυγα εκτος θεματος..

----------


## sofiala135700

> ναι φυσικα κ υπαρχει, στο πρωτο μου σχολειο (γιατι αλλαξα στην πορεια) μου φερονταν σαν να μαι σκουπιδι η "παρεα" που πηγαινα, τα κοριτσια με κοιταγαν σαν να λενε "α κοιτα τον μυξιαρη αντικοινωνα" κλπ φαση καθε γαμημενη κυριακη βραδυ ηταν σκετος εφιαλτης.. στην α λυκειου μ ειχαν φτυσει επειδη εθιξα τον παοκ τους.. τι να πεις..


Κοίτα θα σου πρότεινα να επισκεφτείς κάποιον ψυχολόγο, πιστεύω θα σε βοηθήσει αρκετά.. Τώρα εάν θες να κάνεις κάτι μόνη σου ή γνώμη μου είναι να πηγαίνεις κόντρα σε αυτό που σου προκαλεί την δυσφορία.. Δοκίμασε να περάσεις τον δρόμο για το σχολείο σου αρκετές φορές σαν να μην συμβαίνει κάτι. Το ίδιο κάνε κ με το δωμάτιο δοκίμασε να κοιμηθείς σε αυτό.. Ξάπλωσε στο κρεβάτι σου και δες κάτι στο κινητό ώστε να ξεχάστεις η δες μια ταινία στην τηλεόραση.. Κάνε το αρκετές φορές στο τέλος πιστεύω θα συνηθίσεις κ δεν θα σε νοιάζει...

----------


## cirrus

κατ αρχας δεν ξερω πως κ γιατι υποθετετε ολοι οτι ειμαι κοριτσι, αγορι ειμαι.. κατα δευτερον στο δωματιο μου εδω κ μηνες δεν κοιμαμαι, ισως αμα το βαψουμε διαφορετικα, ισως αμα αποσυντονιζομαι με τυχαια πραγματα.. αλλα ειμαι αγχωδης τυπος γενικα ρε συ.. σε θεραπευτρια παω απο περυσι ευτυχως.. πραγματικα εχω κανει μεγαλα βηματα απο οταν αρχισα.. το συνιστω σε οποιονδηποτε.. αλλα ναι θα παρει καιρο μεχρι να σταματησει να με νοιαζει..

----------


## Merlot

Πώς συνδέεται το bullying στο σχολείο που πήγαινες με το δωμάτιό σου; Έχεις κάνει τη σύνδεση, θες να το μοιραστείς, γιατί δεν το καταλαβαίνω.

----------

